# Ava made a new friend today.



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Today we went to a pet festival and Ava met a new friend named Frankie....Frankie is a girl...a REALLY BIG girl!! It was the first time I took Asia to an event, OMG...it may be the last time too! She is exactly like Abbey....she yapped the ENTIRE time! :blink::blink:









Ava is a pro at these things, well except when she sees another dog. :innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Ava is a jockey LOL. That's so funny about Asia, I bet that was a surprise, I can just imagine. Jodi is like that too.


(ps her hair looks like it's growing)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They threw a festival on a Thursday. :blink::blink: Glad it was fun though!:chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Asia sounds like Riley! I tried to take them to a restaurant in Florida. We requested to sit outside. They were in the stroller and I thought they would be fine. NOT! As soon as we entered Riley started barking at people. We sat down for a minute or less and decided to leave. Ava looks so cute as a jockey!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy yaps at dogs of all sizes. We have a black lab next door. She charges at him whenever she sees him. Thankfully he's friendly and there's a chainlink fence between them.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Its great to see Ava out and about. Hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: Divas don't mingle, Pat! Ask Lisi.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Ava is a jockey LOL. That's so funny about Asia, I bet that was a surprise, I can just imagine. Jodi is like that too.
> 
> 
> 
> (ps her hair looks like it's growing)



She just about drove me crazy!!! She never shut up!!! :blink:




Snowbody said:


> They threw a festival on a Thursday. :blink::blink: Glad it was fun though!:chili:


Cricket owns a clothing store up near the light house, she throws this shin dig every year. It's always near her birthday and the proceeds go to our local shelter. When she saw us this year, she said....how many years have you been coming here? ....this is her 16th year of doing this. We've been going for quite a few years.




sherry said:


> Asia sounds like Riley! I tried to take them to a restaurant in Florida. We requested to sit outside. They were in the stroller and I thought they would be fine. NOT! As soon as we entered Riley started barking at people. We sat down for a minute or less and decided to leave. Ava looks so cute as a jockey!


It's embarrassing, isn't it!!?!



Steph_L said:


> Daisy yaps at dogs of all sizes. We have a black lab next door. She charges at him whenever she sees him. Thankfully he's friendly and there's a chainlink fence between them.


My dogs end up having a "Pack mentality" - they go nuts over anything!!



jane and addison said:


> Its great to see Ava out and about. Hugs


Thanks! She was back in her element....she really enjoyed the afternoon!



edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley: Divas don't mingle, Pat! Ask Lisi.


No, I guess they don't. Ava really enjoyed herself though...she was back in her element.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Ava looks adorable as usual!!! :wub: So wonderful to see her out about!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Ava looks adorable as usual!!! :wub: So wonderful to see her out about!


Thanks! She is definitely back to her old self!! And her hair is even starting to come back in! In fact, I swear she has more energy than she used to!! B)


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

The A Team said:


> Thanks! She is definitely back to her old self!! And her hair is even starting to come back in! In fact, I swear she has more energy than she used to!! B)


Pat that is so wonderful to hear! I keep up with her on her FB page too and she sure seems to be doing awesome! (loved her swimming video) It was so very scary what you went through with her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Now that's our Ava:wub: she has all sizes wrapped around her Itty bitty paw:wub: so glad she's better.:chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thrilled to hear Ava is better than ever!


----------

